
Voodoo Fusion – Princeton Plasma Physics Lab - hairytrog
https://www.aps.org/units/fps/newsletters/201904/voodoo.cfm
======
hairytrog
Good to see someone calling BS on fusion startups. It's really too bad it's
sucking up good money from reputable VCs. Hopefully this doesn't apply to
fission startups, but the rhetoric has gotten pretty extreme there too (e.g.
Oklo's recent claim of a 6 month license submission?).

~~~
lrearden
Actually, track their NRC interactions: [https://www.nrc.gov/reactors/new-
reactors/advanced/oklo.html](https://www.nrc.gov/reactors/new-
reactors/advanced/oklo.html)

They've been in pre-application with the NRC for 3 years, and they submitted a
pilot application last year. That's plenty of time for them to be within 6
months of submission.

There are also a few more that are probably a lot closer than we realize too:
[https://www.nrc.gov/reactors/new-
reactors/advanced.html#preA...](https://www.nrc.gov/reactors/new-
reactors/advanced.html#preAppAct)

